# Blast from the Past: Invasion: Earth



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

A team of miltary and scientists discover that a hostile alien force is planning to turn Earth into a breeding farm. Another alien race, the echos, tried to warn the Earth about the aliens _(NDS)_ during the Second World War. However, only one person listened and he went off with the Echo's.

In the late 1990's a UFO is shot down with the returning man. Suddenly the a small team is left to defend the Earth. However, the ND'S had been poisioning the Earth for over 50 years and men are dying out while women could become hybrid creatures. Nothing seems able to stop the ND'S.

In the final episode a huge ND cloud sollows up land as it moves across the land. The team needs information on the void and two members enter it and die. The last resort after conventual weapons has failed is to use nuclear weapons. The series concludes with a nuclear bomb going off and we are left wondering whether the ND'S had been stopped or not.

Cast:
Phyllis Logan 
Role: Sqn. Ldr. Helen Knox 
Paul J. Medford 
Role: Nick Shay
Jonathan Dow 
Role: Flt. Lt. Jim Radcliffe
Fred Ward 
Role: Major General David Reece
Vincent Regan 
Role: Flt. Lt. Chris Drake
Laura Harling 
Role: Emma Tucker
Anton Lesser 
Role: Terrell (Episodes 1-5)
Maggie O'Neill 
Role: Dr. Amanda Tucker
Gerard Rooney 
Role: Sgt Tuffley
Chris Fairbank
Role: Friday
Bob Barrett
Role: Flt. Lt. Stewart


----------

